# Euchile (Enc.) citrina 'Summer Soltice' HCC



## rdlsreno (Aug 19, 2012)

It's been awhile I have seen this in flower. This plant has been awarded HCC (75pts.) 5 or 6 years ago. This was one of my first awards. I love the fragrance. 

Ramon 

Euchile citrina 'Summer Solstice' HCC


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 19, 2012)

Yummy, looks delicious!


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 19, 2012)

Superb!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 19, 2012)

Beautiful yellow -- and I like the orange on the lip.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 19, 2012)

Beautiful flower !!!! Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 20, 2012)

what a beautiful thing. Love it!


----------



## Shiva (Aug 20, 2012)

Lovely! I don't know anyone who doesn't love this species.


----------



## orcoholic (Aug 20, 2012)

Beautiful. I've been searching for this species for quite awhile now and can't find a source.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Aug 20, 2012)

Marvelous! I love this species and that is a really nice one!


----------



## goods (Aug 20, 2012)

orcoholic said:


> Beautiful. I've been searching for this species for quite awhile now and can't find a source.



Me too!


----------



## keithrs (Aug 20, 2012)

Great shape!!!

SBOE has it!


----------



## slippertalker (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice! I love the clean citris fragrance of this species....we actually had two different plants of this species in bloom at one of our spring shows....quite different in character.


----------



## W. Beetus (Aug 20, 2012)

Very nice! A favorite of mine.


----------

